# Newbie Q.... but how to update the profile picture :-(



## djohnson85 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry for asking such a newbie question but I'm desperately trying to find where to update my profile picture.

Where do I find it in the profile settings page?

Thank you.

Dana


----------



## Bingo (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi Dana, 

Welcome. You can update your profile by clicking on your user name, top right.


----------

